# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Chien qui boite

## freya

Bonsoir, 
Voilà j'ai un petit bichon depuis décembre, âgé de 8 mois,  et en jouant avec lui il s'est pris le coin d'un meuble et depuis il boite. J'ai essayé de localiser la douleur, mais il ne montre aucun signe de douleur lorsque je lui touche tout endroit sur sa patte, en partant de chacun des orteils et en remontant jusqu'aux hanches. Je peux plier la patte, il mange, boit et joue normalement, marche, court, saute même, mais tout ça sur trois pattes. Lorsqu'il est sur une surface molle (genre couette sur le lit) il pose la patte, mais lorsqu'il est sur une surface dure (plancher, lino, goudron...) il ne la pose pas, comme s'il n'osait pas s'appuyer dessus.
Il ne se lèche pas la patte et peut y dormir dessus.
J'ai appelé le véto qui m'a conseillé d'attendre 48h, de tenter de localiser précisément la douleur mais déjà 24h et de le voir ne pas oser utiliser sa patte me fait mal au coeur, d'autant plus que je ne peux en aucun cas localiser la douleur. Je l'ai massé il se laisse faire comme quand je le caresse habituellement, et ne réagit pas différemment lorsque je touche sa patte. Il se laisse manipuler comme d'habitude et ne gémit pas ni ne montre aucun signe de douleur lorsque j'examine la patte...

Bien que mon projet soit de l'amener au véto au plus vite, dès demain si ma boss me laisse partir plus tôt, je venais quérir des conseils, avis, idées?

Merci beaucoup et bonne soirée!

----------


## tequilaa

tu as regardé ses griffes ? et ses coussinets ?

----------


## MuzaRègne

> il ne montre aucun signe de douleur lorsque je lui touche tout endroit sur sa patte, en partant de chacun des orteils et en remontant jusqu'aux hanches.


Juste en touchant ? Essaie de mobiliser chaque articulation, indépendamment des autres, des orteils jusqu'à la hanche.

----------


## freya

Griffes et coussinets intacts, pas de corps étrangers dans les replis des doigts.
Non je n'ai pas juste "touché" je me suis mal exprimée... J'ai pris chaque orteil entre mes doigts et palpé longuement, puis le dessous de la patte, le dessus, et ce en remontant jusqu'à la hanche. Plusieurs fois en "comparant" avec la patte valide, et je n'ai rien trouvé d'anormal. J'ai même scruté la peau pour voir si il n'y avait aucune blessure visuelle et rien. Et le ptit chou se laisse faire et baille comme à son habitude quand je le caline ou caresse, il se pose contre moi et s'endort... C'est pour ça que je suis un peu "perdue"

----------


## freya

Ah et je précise que lors de la sortie pour la balade (ascenseur en panne 5 étages à pieds et à pattes...) il s'est appuyé sur sa patte pour remonter les escaliers...

----------


## Noemie-

Ahah j'ai l'impression de voir ma chienne  ::  Elle boite aussi depuis une semaine par intermittence, impossible de savoir de quelle patte elle boite, car le problème avec les chiens c'est qu'ils en ont 4, et qu'ils compensent bien le mal d'une patte par une autre patte  ::  .

----------


## P'tite souris

Alors, qu'a donner le véto ? 

Le couve pas trop, les chiens sont filous et capables de boiter pour qu'on s'occupe d'eux. J'ai une bichon à la maison, c'est une spécialiste  :Big Grin:

----------


## yana

dans un cas comme sa je vais chez un osteo pour animaux  :: 
dernierement ma chienne a beaucoup boité, osteo en urgence malgrè qu elle ne disait rien quand je la manipulais (et je ne sentais rien), c etait une petite dechirure musculaire + un nerf de coincé. l osteo a tout remis en place et qq jours après plus rien.

----------


## freya

Il repose la patte normalement SAUF si il fait une petite bêtise et que je le surprend en flagrant délit ;-)
Je vais quand même rappeler le véto demain car hier j'ai fini assez tard le boulot.

Quant à le couver effectivement je pense que ça y joue beaucoup car malgré moi je suis toujours à le caliner le caresser lui faire des bisous c'est plus fort que moi il a une bouille irrésistible et il le sait 

L'osthéo est une bonne idée mais quelqu'un en connait il sur Pau ou alentours?

----------


## P'tite souris

Ce ressemble a de la comédie quand même

Ne te laisse pas avoir non plus. Il est mignon, certes, mais c'est pas très bon de le couver et de cagoler tout le temps. Laisse vivre aussi. 

J'ai un bichon aussi, ils savent très bien se gérer tout seul de temps en temps.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Il y en a une à Tardets, nns un cabinet qui fait principalement de la rurale, MP moi si ça t'intéresse, je te donnerai son nom.

----------


## freya

> Ce ressemble a de la comédie quand même
> 
> Ne te laisse pas avoir non plus. Il est mignon, certes, mais c'est pas très bon de le couver et de cagoler tout le temps. Laisse vivre aussi. 
> 
> J'ai un bichon aussi, ils savent très bien se gérer tout seul de temps en temps.


J'avais eu un bichon pendant longtemps, mais en 6 ans de vie commune avec une petite croisée  jack russel intrépide et indépendante j'avoue que retrouver un caractère super calin me comble et que parfois je ne peux m'empêcher d'être derrière lui  :: 
Je vais travailler sur moi pour le laisser faire sa vie effectivement et être moins "maman poule" lol

En tout cas merci de vos réponses.

----------


## sunshine

je sors de chez l'ostéo avec cupidon, croisé teckel, il y a 3 semaines il jouait avec hélios (teckel ogm aussi) dans le couloir, j'entends crier de douleur, je n'y prête pas plus attention que ça, le lendemain en balade il marchait à 3 pattes, 
palpation en large et en travers des coussinets jusqu'à la hanche, rien de rien, il dort ... se laisse tripoter
comme ça continue sur le bitume mais pas dans le mou (champs, bois etc) je surveille
ça me semblait être au niveau de la hanche ou du dos à voir la posture
c'est un rustique de chez rustique qui ne se plaint jamais

pour éviter une consult véto qui va lui tirer la patte dans tous les sens, et le mettre au repos avec anti inf, je le fais moi même (sans tirer sa patte !!) aucun résultat sous métaca*
je prends rv chez l'ostéo, un peu de décalage à cause de la neige : c'est une torsion et une inversion au niveau d'un tendon ou ligament de la hanche, avec repercussion sur la 13è lombaire, il est au repos 3 jours avec de l'homéo, et si besoin on y retourne mardi
c'était ce matin, il pose déjà la patte dans la maison

thaléia (teckel ogm aussi) a été une semaine en FA avant que je ne l'adopte, je la prends et je vois qu'elle boite dans ce qui est mou, véto, radio, sa FA ne m'avait pas dit qu'elle avait pris une gamelle en descendant du dossier du canapé (quand on fait 25 cm et qu'on est rachitique ça fait des dégats) c'était à la radio une luxation déluxée de l'épaule .... diagnostiquée bien trop tard elle en souffre aujourd'hui
cet été elle marchait sur 3 pattes (celle qui a de l'arthrose), idem, radio, anti inf sans succès, rv chez l'ostéo c'était un pb intestinal (le méridien du gros intestin passe par le coude !!!)

je n'ai rien contre les vétos traditionnels et je consulte au besoin, mais si je vois que l'ostéo peut régler le pb, je n'hésite pas (au vue du nombre de consult minous et toutous et les résultats, c'est clair que je m'adresse à lui si je pense que le traditionnel ne donnera pas de résultats)

même si ton loulou profite maintenant de la situation pour jouer la comédie, il y a eu quand même qqchose, en plus c'est encore un chiot, en pleine croissance, ça serait dommage qu'il ait des séquelles plus tard

----------


## freya

Merci de ton témoignage!

J'ai profité des rappels de vaccins hier de ma chienne pour l'amener au véto pour voir, bien qu'il ne boite plus du tout depuis mon dernier message. En fait ben rien vu. Douces manip et étirements. Repos pour le loulou qui veut toujours toujours jouer.
En tout cas je vous remercie de vos messages.

----------

